# Describe Yourself in 5 Words



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

What are the first five words that pop in your head when you think about yourself?
Doesn't have to be good or bad qualities specifically.

I'm asking because it might help people discover their enneatype and tritype more easily as it is one of the few metrics that Katherine Fauvre used in her own research developing her tritype theory.

Here's my take on it : Imaginative, Sensitive, Critical, Moody, Creative.

I can clearly see a pattern of Fourness to my choice of words and a bit of Seven in the word "creative" (according to Katherine). This could be an indicative of a 47X tritype. There is also a One enneatype word (critical) in the mix. Could be a fix or a natural line (4-1).

What about you?


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

First five words that come to mind are obsessive, gloomy, ambitious, aimless, and anxious.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Jaune Cena said:


> First five words that come to mind are obsessive, gloomy, ambitious, aimless, and anxious.


"Obsessive" could be a ONE, FOUR or SIX word imo;
"Gloomy" is probably FOUR;
"Ambitious" is clearly THREE;
"Aimless" is a tough one...seems FOUR or NINEish;
"Anxious" is probably SIX.

So, a dominant mix of FOUR and SIX energy based on your answers.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Karkino said:


> "Obsessive" could be a ONE, FOUR or SIX word imo;
> "Gloomy" is probably FOUR;
> "Ambitious" is clearly THREE;
> "Aimless" is a tough one...seems FOUR or NINEish;
> ...


That makes sense, I'm probably 469 with strong 3 wing.


----------



## JonathanA (Jul 1, 2019)

Unstoppable, Omni-Competent (A colleague called me this), Strategic, Charismatic, Ambitious, Intimidating


----------



## specsofwings (May 6, 2013)

Curious, imaginative, stubborn, passionate and negative.

(By the way, I'm one of those people who don't mind others suggesting I've been mistyped. I love learning more about myself. I'm not well-versed enough on Enneagram to be able to say if my words correspond to how I self-type. The last three or four might match with me being a Four though. @ OP, I love your contribution to these discussions, btw!)


----------



## NatureChaser (May 22, 2014)

Emotional
Curious
Passive
Obedient
Ordinary


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Temperamental, independent, creative, idiosyncratic, unforgiving.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Curious, Reclusive, Analytical, Imaginative, Pensive. 


I would also add Temperamental and Ambitious but those 5 were the first I thought up.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

Energetic, ambitious, resilient, optimistic, lusty.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Tortured Empath Polymath Genius Scientist 
It’s interesting to be me.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Maternal
Kind 
Weird
Forgetfull
Late


----------



## gambino (Apr 16, 2016)

Speculative, Planner, Dreamer, Information-absorber, Idealist.

What e-type does that make me ?


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

No description shall be issued. 

:carrot:


----------



## Acropin (Nov 25, 2019)

Withdrawn
Melancholic
Idealistic
Ironic
Bitter

Happy-go-lucky (I get drunk sometimes, you know)


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

gambino said:


> Speculative, Planner, Dreamer, Information-absorber, Idealist.
> 
> What e-type does that make me ?


Speculative seems like a 7 word to me 
Planner could either be 3 or 7
Dreamer, 4 or 9
Information-absorber.... 5 ?
Idealist 1 or 7.

Id say 7 at least as a fix or a wing.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Deket said:


> Withdrawn
> Melancholic
> Idealistic
> Ironic
> ...


Definitively a strong 4 within those 5 words. Maybe a bit of 5 too.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Karkino said:


> Definitively a strong 4 within those 5 words. Maybe a bit of 5 too.


Did you meen that you see his enneagram type as a 4
or
did you meen you hit 4-5 of those describtions?


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Empty, lazy, coward, hectic, aloof


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Electra said:


> Karkino said:
> 
> 
> > Definitively a strong 4 within those 5 words. Maybe a bit of 5 too.
> ...


I meant that I saw alot of enneagram 4 in his choice of words. Reading my quote again I can see the confusion lol


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

jetser said:


> Empty, lazy, coward, hectic, aloof


Seems unhealthy 5 to me with a dash of 9.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Karkino said:


> I meant that I saw alot of enneagram 4 in his choice of words. Reading my quote again I can see the confusion lol


np roud:
ty for clearning it up :happy:


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Straight shooter, truthful, energetic, protective, vengeful


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Convex said:


> Straight shooter, truthful, energetic, protective, vengeful


Eight all the way lol


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Hexigoon said:


> Curious, Reclusive, Analytical, Imaginative, Pensive.
> 
> 
> I would also add Temperamental and Ambitious but those 5 were the first I thought up.


That's very Fiveish, almost all of them 

Imaginative could also fit 4 and/or 9 while temperamental is quite 4 and ambitious is definitively 3.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Electra said:


> Maternal
> Kind
> Weird
> Forgetfull
> Late


Maternal and kind seem twoish and maybe nineish for the latter while weird could apply to all thinking types and to Four mostly.
Forgetful is probably Five or Nine and late is...I don't know


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Karkino said:


> Maternal and kind seem twoish and maybe nineish for the latter while weird could apply to all thinking types and to Four mostly.
> Forgetful is probably Five or Nine and late is...I don't know


I recon our behaviour is also influenced by estrogen, oxytocin and testosterone and some neurotransmittors like dopamine and serotonin.


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

Uh, something like 

Avoidant 
Indecisive 
Imaginative 
Restrained
Sensitive


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Extremely curious
Cynical
Resilient
Future focused
Controlled/calm


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Honest, serious, curious, detached, cautious


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

> Avoidant
> Indecisive
> Imaginative
> Restrained
> Sensitive


Avoidant → 5 or 9;
Indecisive → 4, 6 and 9, but especially 6 and 9;
Imaginative → 4, 7 and 9;
Restrained → 5;
Sensitive → 4.

Overall the potential tritype could be 469 or 459.



> Extremely curious
> Cynical
> Resilient
> Future focused
> Controlled/calm


Extremely curious → 5 or 7;
Cynical → 5;
Resilient → 4 or maybe 8;
future focused → 7 or 6;
controlled/calm → 5 or 1.

Only the enneatype 5 is recurrent.



> Honest, serious, curious, detached, cautious


Honest → 4, 5 or 8;
Serious → 1 or 5;
Curious → 5 or 7;
Detached → 5;
Cautious → 5 or 6;

Again, 5 is the only repeated number.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Karkino said:


> Avoidant → 5 or 9;
> Indecisive → 4, 6 and 9, but especially 6 and 9;
> Imaginative → 4, 7 and 9;
> Restrained → 5;
> ...


1 is honest. I don't think 4's are.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

The Veteran said:


> 1 is honest. I don't think 4's are.


1 can defintively be marked as honest, but 4 is also honest with their feelings. Of course, both numbers can be dishonest when unhealthy as any other enneatypes.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Independent of my type: Passionate, affable, solitary, procrastinating/avoidant/unconfident, introspective.

Couldn't decide which word to best sum up point 4.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Helendleof Loc said:


> Independent of my type: Passionate, affable, solitary, procrastinating/avoidant/unconfident, introspective.
> 
> Couldn't decide which word to best sum up point 4.


Passionate could be many numbers, but mostly sx1, 4, cp6 or 8;
Affable is probably 2, sp6 or 9;
Solitary is mostly 5;
Procrastinating...5 or 9 and maybe 4;
Avoidant is mostly 5;
Unconfident can fit a lot of numbers, mostly 4, 5 and maybe phobic 6;
Introspective is 4 and 5;

There is a lot of withdrawn energy in those words...4, 5 and 9.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

Because I'm such a constant contradiction....paradoxical, opinionated, literal, unfinished, metaphorical.


----------



## nblu (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't know anything about these other personality theories, but I think the five words that describe me most are probably:

Sensitive
Energetic
Cautious
Observant
Indecisive

(I chose indecisive because it took me a pretty long time to decide which word would be best in the end, hehehe).


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Shepherdess said:


> Energetic, ambitious, resilient, optimistic, lusty.


can i just copy yours :laughing:

wait i think this needs to be added in 









:laughing: 

Oh and P.s.


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

helpful

unrepentant

douchebag

me

ok


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Persistent, curious, attached, analytical, whimsical

I also asked my husband to get another (potentially more objective) answer, and he said: 
Devoted, astute, caring, passionate, fiery


I think it all fits pretty well for 6w7 and 629. I tend to look like 4w3 on paper, too, actually, but INF almost always tends to appear e4ish, IMO.


----------



## XiLON (Jan 24, 2020)

Logical, Creative, Detached, Messy, Imaginative.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

In the past week or so I've been told:

scientific, adorable, sweet, nerdy, quiet

and bonus, "likely a closet sex freak" :laughing:


----------



## ChocStar (Jan 24, 2020)

Colorful, creative, vintage, secretive and opinionated. 

Colorful/creative = 3 or 4 or 7

Vintage = 6, or possibly 1 (past perfect)

Secretive = 4, 5

Opinionated = 1, 3, 4 and 8

I saw 4 appear the most times, likely with 3 wing. 

With perhaps 1 as body, and 5 or 6 head type.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Apr 4, 2012)

Kind, Hidden, Aesthete, Perfectionist, Interested


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mercurial, quixotic, clever, theoretical, logical.


----------



## Pensive Fine (Oct 4, 2018)

Self-critical, empathy, fearful, self-identity, idealist.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire (Jul 8, 2017)

*Professionally* *Observant*, *Underappreciated* *Loyal/Humble* _(choose one)_ *Servant*


----------



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

imaginative, driven, dissatisfied, perceptive, genuine, self-critical/doubtful

I did 6, teehee


----------



## Pasteldemerme (Feb 6, 2020)

Absent-minded, ambiguous, imaginative, withdrawn and analytical.

549 sp, by the way.


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

Fiery 
Envious 
Insecure 
Vindictive 
Sympathetic 

(I'm an Sx 485)


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Awkward
Apprehensive
Flippant
Temperamental
Peculiar


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Old, confused, sleepy, tired, grownup.


----------



## Arthrospira (Feb 18, 2020)

Pessimistic, Stressed, Responsible, Stubborn, Irritable

Man do I seem like an awesome person when I put it that way.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

Lazy, traumatized, I have two legs and I'm coming to your town to steal your tree.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Changing
Multifaceted
Honest
Analytical
Intelligent
Introspective
Self-absorbed
Quirky

It's more than five, things are missing


----------



## Violet931 (Mar 5, 2020)

Altruistic, Hunanitarian, Environmentalist, Dreamer and Realist,Visionary. Multi faceted, Upfront, Introspective, Compassionate, Detail oriented, ( Turbulent, Untrusting recently ) yet Assertive , Sensitive, Determined, Self -deprecating, Analytical, Knowledge lover. I know it’s more then five but oh well sorry.


----------



## Arthrospira (Feb 18, 2020)

Violet931 said:


> Altruistic, Hunanitarian, Environmentalist, Dreamer and Realist,Visionary. Multi faceted, Upfront, Introspective, Compassionate, Detail oriented, ( Turbulent, Untrusting recently ) yet Assertive , Sensitive, Determined, Self -deprecating, Analytical, Knowledge lover. I know it’s more then five but oh well sorry.


I mean you didn’t really self-deprecate all that much. :tongue:


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Positives:
Farsighted
Strategic
Inventive
Cultured
Libidinous


Negatives:
Impatient
Insensitive
Distractible
Chaotic
Provocative


----------



## MonarK (Jul 27, 2018)

No, only one word: EVIL


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

anxious 
inquisitive
speculative
friendly
energetic


----------



## sucrilhos (Apr 18, 2015)

pragmatic
friendly
strategic
reserved
diplomatic


----------



## bengesserit8675309 (Dec 2, 2017)

deep, headstrong, conflicting, understanding, curious.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

irritated by celebrity typing nonsense


----------

